# Gun humor



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A reporter did a human-interest piece on the Texas Rangers. The reporter recognized the Colt Model 1911 the Ranger was carrying and asked him "Why do you carry a 45?" The Ranger responded, "Because they don't make a 46."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

A reporter in Iraq asked me if it caused any problems shooting at a moving target. My answer: "No, they just die tired!"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

What was this guy thinking ???
v
v
http://now.msn.com/william-daniel-lloyd-injured-hunting-squirrel-with-bb-gun


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..








...
.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gun Humor:

"I got one, and you don't. **


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I really don't see what's funny about a girl being shot and lying ( dead ? ) on the ground.
Do you not like girls?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://rd.revolvermaps.com/f/g.swf







Large Visitor Globe


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

